# New Tamiya Lexus LFA Supercar in 1/24



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

For those who like to do supercars, we're at the Nuremberg Toy Fair and Tamiya have this new model of the LFA on show:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Just read the story on this car in the Dupont Registry, very interesting and very expensive. Sort of reminds me of the mid 1990's Toyota Supra in it's lines.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Has Tamiya stuck one of their junk cast metal chassis in there or do we have righteous details to build??


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll go back today and ask, but it looked like full detail plastic to me yesterday.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

RallyJack said:


> Has Tamiya stuck one of their junk cast metal chassis in there or do we have righteous details to build??


Judging by the last picture posted, it would appear to have a full engine, drivline and suspension. You don't get that in a curb side kit. Thay may make both as well.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well if that driveline example is actually going into the real model it could very well be a basis for some killer street rods.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

While I love exotic cars, the Lexus for some odd reason does not appeal to me. I suspect it is because it hasn't got a long lineage or following. 
SO far I have only liked them in yellow.

With that said I'm not sure if I want to cough up $85 US dollars for the kit when it comes out. It doesn't speak to me quite that much.
Looks like Tamiya and Lexus went all out for this though. I had heard mention that Lexus paid Tamiya to do this kit. I suspect it will be a beautifully engineered.
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

For $85 I could order a truck load of Detail Master stuff and so a killer job on a $20 kit. I think I'd skip it too at that price.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

With this being the new Lexus flagship, I'm sure all the big Japanese companies, and probably even ROG, will be doing both full blown and curbside (cheaper) versions of the car.

Not a big fan of the new Lexus though. Looks to much like its competition, the Nissan GTR.........Not sure why they all have to look the same...........No originality anymore.........The Lexus looks like a GTR with a body kit on it. But of course, if someone gave me a real one, I wouldn't turn it down............


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Lexus*

Sure looks like a Toyota!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Pete McKay said:


> Sort of reminds me of the mid 1990's Toyota Supra in it's lines.


Not at all a bad thing. The Supra was no pretender. They were capable of running down more than a few "super" cars that cost 10X as much.


----------

